

Show HN: Ten Words, a word game for iPhone and iPad - mbingo
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/ten-words/id543246574?mt=8

======
mbingo
In Ten Words, your task is to place randomly given letters on a board,
spelling as many words as possible. It's sort of like reverse Boggle—instead
of finding words in a pre-made grid, you make the grid as you go. Planning
ahead and dealing with what randomness throws at you are the main challenges.

Here are some promo codes if you're interested in checking it out. I'd love
your feedback!

    
    
      99LW3KJ3R9AE
      47HR7HT9TXWP
      NX769JYP6994
      667R6R3H3T3H
      XL7LFMFXERME
    

Please let me know if you've used one so I can cross it off the list.

